# How many rounds in an xd9 hi cap magazine



## knuckleduster271 (May 27, 2008)

Book says 16 but I can fit 17 in mine. Is this supposed to be a 16rnd or a 17 rnd mag?


----------



## Sidewayz (Nov 30, 2007)

16 rounds. That 17th one must be tight.brokenimage


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

16 and don't even try to shoot with 17 in the mag....

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Put in the amount that the mag was designed for. If you're using the gun for self-defense, do you want to risk a mechanical failure when your life could depend on it? My mini van seats 8, but I could get 9 or 10 in there, but I don't because that's not what it was designed for. Just because you _can_, doesn't mean you _should_.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> Put in the amount that the mag was designed for. If you're using the gun for self-defense, do you want to risk a mechanical failure when your life could depend on it? My mini van seats 8, but I could get 9 or 10 in there, but I don't because that's not what it was designed for. Just because you _can_, doesn't mean you _should_.


 Gotta say +1


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

As a n00b at the time, I discovered at the range I could put 16 in my Beretta mag (which is supposed to hold 15) thinking I was super smart or got a 'facotry freak' mag or something. Put it in the gun and I couldn't get the slide to pull back. Tried to pop the mag out and it got stuck. Ok, now what? I can't remember what I did but I was able to get the mag out with my fingertips or something. I'll never do that again... I felt like such a tool. :buttkick:


----------



## SlowSIG_Newsome (Feb 8, 2007)

Better put the amount designed for that mag. Any more could lead to a stoppage.


----------



## knuckleduster271 (May 27, 2008)

SlowSIG_Newsome said:


> Better put the amount designed for that mag. Any more could lead to a stoppage.


I put 17 in it all the time and its not even tight. It shoots fine as well. I have ran 1300 rounds through this gun and put 17 in the mag every time. I didnt know I was putting 17 in it, I just fill the clip up when its empty, and 17 fits in there easily. A friend of mine actually asked me how many rounds it holds and I told him 16, He says "well I just put 17 in it and it fit comfortable" so I counted how many rounds I put in it and sure enough I was putting 17 every time.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

knuckleduster271 said:


> I put 17 in it all the time and its not even tight. It shoots fine as well. I have ran 1300 rounds through this gun and put 17 in the mag every time. I didnt know I was putting 17 in it, I just fill the clip up when its empty, and 17 fits in there easily. A friend of mine actually asked me how many rounds it holds and I told him 16, He says "well I just put 17 in it and it fit comfortable" so I counted how many rounds I put in it and sure enough I was putting 17 every time.


Why then are you bothering these good people to answer a question you don't want the correct answer for?? :smt076


----------



## knuckleduster271 (May 27, 2008)

TOF said:


> Why then are you bothering these good people to answer a question you don't want the correct answer for?? :smt076


If you found it to be bothersome then why did you reply? I was just wondering if I got a freak magazine or something or if anyone else has had this happen.:buttkick:


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

16 are all that will fit in mine


----------



## f00lish1 (Jul 29, 2008)

fyi, promag makes a 32 rounder for the xd9 if you're really wanting hi cap. :lol:


----------



## denjask (Aug 2, 2008)

I have 3 mags for my XD9I just checkedand 1 of them will hold 17 without extra effort. There is not quite as much play when you push down as the others with 16, but it fits in the gun, and feeds when I operate the slide. When I get to the range I'll try it out, however When I carry it I never put in more than 15, 14 +1, anyway.


----------



## knuckleduster271 (May 27, 2008)

denjask said:


> I have 3 mags for my XD9I just checkedand 1 of them will hold 17 without extra effort. There is not quite as much play when you push down as the others with 16, but it fits in the gun, and feeds when I operate the slide. When I get to the range I'll try it out, however When I carry it I never put in more than 15, 14 +1, anyway.


Thats exactly whats going on with mine, 17 fits in there with no extra effort whatsoever and after over a thousand rounds it has never once jammed. I dont carry mine but I dont see any reason to start putting 16 in it since I have been absent mindedly putting 17 in it the whole time I have owned it. Thanks for all the feedback, I was beginning to think this thing was made to support 17 rounds.


----------

